

Looking for great architecture courses to get HSW/LU Credits? - maxdiblasi
http://www.isplora.com/Projects/antinori

======
maxdiblasi
Isplora’s new online education platform encourages us to explore the world
around us by offering high quality video documentaries on the finest
contemporary Italian architecture, as well providing the latest news, photos
and details of events in its daily ‘Digest’

